# Getting rid of mosquitos



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't have tall weeds or tall grass in the yard and after it rains, make sure there's nothing in the yard with standing water in it.

Build a few bat houses and hope you get some occupants.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Buy 4 bug zappers, give them to your neighbors all around your house.

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> Buy 4 bug zappers, give them to your neighbors all around your house.


That's an even better idea!


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

ROFLMAO!
YES - you don't want the zappers to be in YOUR yard because it will attract ALL the mosquitoes in the neighborhood.

We've had reasonable success by treating our yard with something like this does help - but doesn't kill them all off (of course) http://www.improvementscatalog.com/home/improvements/792924479-mosquito-repellent.html
You can also get water-pellets that dissolve in standing water to deter them from breeding there if you have ponds and such in your yard.

Another suggestion - mosquitoes don't like a chemical that's produced by the chrysanthemum flower. There's an air-spray made from it that's designed just to repel/kill mosquitoes in your home.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"Anyone found any effective techniques for getting rid of mosquitos?"
One word answer--NO! IF they had they would not be sitting and reading this forum. They'd be loaning money to Donald Trump. That said: The only effective way I have found to prevent mosquitoes is to prevent any standing water, as we are taught. But our extension agent says they live on the bottom of Azalea bush leaves where there is constant water. I'm not going out and check all of my Azalea bushes for water and bugs. IF I know that we are going to be in the back yard, the grandson's playing, cookouts, etc. I have a "fogger" type device which works pretty good--short term. I spray everything I can all out in the yard really well a couple of hours before we will be out there and I am convinced this kills 99% of the mosquitoes. It also works on carpenter bees. A friend gave me one of those "Mosquito Magnets" last year which use LP gas. Want to know why he gave it away--it does not work IMO, and his. Just my 2¢ worth, David


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> Buy 4 bug zappers, give them to your neighbors all around your house.
> 
> DM


Actually a friend has this setup, all of his neighbors have skeeter eaters (not zappers)
At a cookout we hardly had any skeeters late into the nite

I have skeeter eater, you need to get it going in early Spring (like now)
I also have a fogger that I use now & then
And I have a yard spray for the grass that I have used


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

Get some bats. We are fortunate to have them. I put up some bat houses, which are always full. We have few problems with mosquitos. A side benefit....it is a lot of fun to watch the bats come out at dusk and come back at dawn.


----------

